# What's the difference between garment dyed shirts and other



## fasttwitch

What exactly is a garment dyed t-shirt and what's the difference between those and the rest of the regular t-shirts? Sorry, I know this is a dumb question. I just assumed that any color t-shirt is garment dyed.

Thanks.


----------



## intercontex

As far as "Piece Dyed" garments, the fabric is dyed BEFORE cutting and sewing. It can lower the cost of goods because it is one less step (garment dyeing) in the production process, but one would have to commit to larger minimums of fabric of the same color. For example, if you want to make green t-shirts you would order green fabric first, then cut it and sew it. Shrinkage can occur if the fabric is not laundered by the fabric mill beforehand. Other problem areas sometimes occur with inconsistencies in color due to the fact the different pieces of the shirt (i.e. sleeves, front, back panels) can come from different layers of the cut fabric used when sewing the shirts. Some blank companies sometimes take excess stock and overdye it black to replenish inventory. This can also lead to inconsistencies in color especially during printing. You can, however, make amazing piece dyed goods, but it all comes down to the quality of fabric you use and the mill you work with.

For garment dyed goods, the shirts are cut and sewn first from an optic white fabric. The shirts are cut and sewn into a larger spec. The shrinkage occurs during the dye process because of the extreme heat and the shirts shrink to the proper spec (hence the term "pre-shrunk"). As a result of garment dyeing the shirts will come out softer and feel more vintage. During the garment dyed process you can also add enzymes and chemicals to soften the fabric or give it a specific treatment (i.e. mineral wash, river wash, crystal wash, etc). The advantages to garment dyeing are that you can dye smaller quantities per color and the product will feel a lot softer. It will also work better with more types of screen printing inks such as discharge inks.


----------



## fasttwitch

Thank you. Great information.
Will all garment dyed shirts have that faded or weathered look?


----------



## intercontex

fasttwitch said:


> Thank you. Great information.
> Will all garment dyed shirts have that faded or weathered look?


You can make them look however you want. They can come out solid or you can perform additional treatments to make them look extra faded or distressed.


----------



## sonnylandham

What are the costs associated with enzyme/silicone washes?


----------



## swaglooks

garment dyeing is simply just dyeing the garment after its made instead of dyeing the fabric before the garment is made. lots of cool looks can be achieved


----------



## swaglooks

sonnylandham said:


> What are the costs associated with enzyme/silicone washes?



$2 a kilo for either


----------



## swaglooks

no they will not


----------



## CTucker

intercontex said:


> As far as "Piece Dyed" garments, the fabric is dyed BEFORE cutting and sewing. It can lower the cost of goods because it is one less step (garment dyeing) in the production process, but one would have to commit to larger minimums of fabric of the same color. For example, if you want to make green t-shirts you would order green fabric first, then cut it and sew it. Shrinkage can occur if the fabric is not laundered by the fabric mill beforehand. Other problem areas sometimes occur with inconsistencies in color due to the fact the different pieces of the shirt (i.e. sleeves, front, back panels) can come from different layers of the cut fabric used when sewing the shirts. Some blank companies sometimes take excess stock and overdye it black to replenish inventory. This can also lead to inconsistencies in color especially during printing. You can, however, make amazing piece dyed goods, but it all comes down to the quality of fabric you use and the mill you work with.
> 
> For garment dyed goods, the shirts are cut and sewn first from an optic white fabric. The shirts are cut and sewn into a larger spec. The shrinkage occurs during the dye process because of the extreme heat and the shirts shrink to the proper spec (hence the term "pre-shrunk"). As a result of garment dyeing the shirts will come out softer and feel more vintage. During the garment dyed process you can also add enzymes and chemicals to soften the fabric or give it a specific treatment (i.e. mineral wash, river wash, crystal wash, etc). The advantages to garment dyeing are that you can dye smaller quantities per color and the product will feel a lot softer. It will also work better with more types of screen printing inks such as discharge inks.


That's a very good explanation  So basically garment dyed shirts come with the advantage of being pre-shrunk and they look vintage. Besides, it's a flexible dyeing method for smaller lots. You can stock your garments in PFD form and you can decide the colors throughout the season as per fashion trends and market demands. However, it will be quite costly for large productions as compared with piece dyeing.


----------



## tshirtdesigner10

Should I buy this?

https://teespring.com/smile-3594

It ends in a day so I need a quick response pls


----------

